# Hand raised munchkin in Southen CA



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Meet Harley,
Harley and his "nestmates" (box-o-babies) were all plucked from their mothers to tear down a gas station. A nice gentleman took the time to gather up all the babies around in the many nests and brought them all to my rahabber friend's door step. As they were only a day old or so we divided the babies up in pairs and placed them under various foster pijis that had been sitting on plastic eggs. All was going well and according to plan with all the babes, until this guy turned fancy and white. Ended up looking for like his foster dad! Guarentee that was not his oops baby! LOL I spent a few days being torn with the idea of letting him take his chances in the wild with his stand out coloring or being kept as a pet. I work in Feral rescue and rehab so my goal is to get them all back to the skies if possible, but I finally made the tough decision to pull this guy and hand raise him as a pet. His wings are mostly white and it is a hard enough life for them in the wold starting off in an aviary, he didn't need a color challenge on top of it. Now I am looking for that special home for him. Southern CA home only as I WILL be delivering him to make sure he is going to the best place possible or I have no problem hanging on to this sweet bird. I would love to find him a home though as I usually only hang on to the ones that nobody else wants and this one is definitely an adoptable. 
I have others available for adoption as well if you want him to come with a friend.
Let me know if you are interested in giving this little one a home


This was him under his foster poppa


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Whoa, sorry for the huge pictures


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty little thing. You're right! He would definitely stand out in a crowd. Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Dpresk01 (May 8, 2013)

Are you absolutely 100% on the southern CA only thing? I would love to give this adorable little one a home, but I live on the other side of the country here in New Jersey. He would be given a happy and loving home, with all of the cuddles he could handle.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous little one! I am S L A M M E D right now or would offer. Good luck on finding a wonderful home!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty! Funny how he ended up looking like his foster dad!  Hope you find him a good home.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, Sorry I am dead set on a southern cali home I get to inspect. I am not going to ship him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover said:


> Yep, Sorry I am dead set on a southern cali home I get to inspect. I am not going to ship him.


That is commendable I think. Just a bit harder to find a home. But I bet one shows up.


----------



## Dpresk01 (May 8, 2013)

I understand that. I've got my fingers crossed for you that you find him a great home! By the way, is there a name for this kind of coloration? I'm relatively new to pigeons here, and there seems to be an endless array of possible color combinations!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, I know it will make finding him a home harder, but I took away his freedom, so I feel I have the responsibility to do everything in my power to make sure he has the best possible home and won't settle for anything less. And making sure of it, to me, requires seeing where and how he will be living for the next 15+ years. 
Dpresk01, welcome to the world of pigeons! Once you've caught the bug, be careful, there is no cure! LOL
I've never been big on breeds, coloring, pedigrees, ect. so I really don't know exactly, but I think his coloring would be called a "Pied" of some sort. The dark coloring on his wings actually has a brown tint to it. 
If the experts don't chime in on this post with an answer, feel free to copy his pictures and post it in the proper category on here to find out if you wish.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what I'd call him. I have a couple that look a lot like him. Very pretty. I would feel the same way, so don't blame you at all. My birds are my pets, and you want to be sure. Even then you worry. LOL.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Still available for adoption =)


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

That is a GORGEOUS picture! The human is very pretty too!

I hope this little munchkin gets a good home soon. Cute that he looks just like 'daddy'.


----------

